# problem installing xorg on Thinkpad T470



## bsbxl (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello

I am trying to install FreeBSD 11.1 (RELEASE) on my Thinkpad T470 (following the Handbook). After using the package manager to install xorg, the startx command was not successful. The first problem seemed to be that it could not find the video card. So I added driver-intel.conf per the Handbook and I also installed the xf86-video-intel driver. That seemed to solve the first problem but now I got the "no screens found" failure.

This was the result of `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display`":


```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x224517aa chip=0x59168086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Graphics 620'
    class      = display
```

This is the content of driver-intel.conf:


```
Section   "Device"
               Identifier "Card0"
              Driver     "intel"
              # BusID    "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
```
]

This is the content of Xorg.0.log:


```
[  2247.985] 
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  2247.985] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  2247.986] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p9 amd64 
[  2247.986] Current Operating System: FreeBSD aquila 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     [email]root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[  2247.986] Build Date: 12 April 2018  02:11:39AM
[  2247.986]  
[  2247.986] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  2247.986]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  2247.986] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  2247.987] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 22 15:17:50 2018
[  2247.987] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  2247.987] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  2247.987] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  2247.987] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  2247.987] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  2247.988] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[  2247.988] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[  2247.988] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  2247.988] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  2247.988] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  2247.988] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  2247.988] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  2247.988] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  2247.988] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  2247.988] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  2247.988] (II) Loader magic: 0x80cc10
[  2247.988] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  2247.988]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  2247.988]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  2247.988]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  2247.988]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  2247.989] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:5916:17aa:2245 rev 2, Mem @ 0xeb000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000e000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  2247.989] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  2247.989] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  2247.992] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  2247.992]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  2247.992]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  2247.992] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  2247.992] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  2247.993] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[  2247.993] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  2247.993]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.99.917
[  2247.993]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  2247.993]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  2247.993] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[  2247.995] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[  2247.995] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[  2247.995] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[  2247.995] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  2247.995] (--) using VT number 9

[  2248.025] (EE) No devices detected.
[  2248.025] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[  2248.025] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[  2248.025] (EE) 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
 for help. 
[  2248.025] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  2248.025] (EE) 
[  2248.026] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

What could I do or try to get xorg working? Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 22, 2018)

You will have to use 11.2-PRERELEASE with drm-stable-kmod or 12-CURRENT with drm-next-kmod from Ports.

Links to 11.2 here:
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...2-PRERELEASE-amd64-20180420-r332802-disc1.iso
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/...RERELEASE-amd64-20180420-r332802-memstick.img


----------



## vermaden (Apr 22, 2018)

You can also try this guide:
https://blog.grem.de/pages/t470s.html


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi , and welcome



bsbxl said:


> chip=0x59168086



This is Kaby Lake integrated graphics, it's still not supported in 11.1 *RELEASE*.

The driver you're looking for however, is graphics/drm-next-kmod, which available in the develop branches of FreeBSD. Here are your options:

- Install FreeBSD 11.1 *STABLE, *the semi-rolling develop branch,which receives all the new tested and proven working/stable features before they will eventually make their way in RELEASE

- Install FreeBSD 12.0 *CURRENT, *true bleeding-edge/rolling-release develop branch which is not granted to be stable (still quite stable to be honest), and contains new features which may still be changed, removed, patched before landing to STABLE and RELEASE.

See 23.4 Tracking a Development Branch.

You have however 3 other possibilities:

- Since drm-next-kmod is already in STABLE, and 11.1 RELEASE has been along for quite some time now, you may want to wait until the upcoming 11.2 RELEASE, which will almost surely include it

- You can install TrueOS, a user-friendly desktop oriented FreeBSD spin based on CURRENT (you'll loose support on this forum however, as spins are not supported here)

- You can install OpenBSD or DragonflyBSD which already support it


----------



## Minbari (Apr 22, 2018)

HD 620 is not supported by FreeBSD 11.1. You need to wait for FreeBSD 11.2 or to install FreeBSD-11-STABLE which will eventually the become FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE. There in 11-STABLE you can install graphics/drm-next-kmod and with luck Xorg will start.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 22, 2018)

To the guide vermanden's linked, I'll add the succinct scottro's one:
http://srobb.net/freebsdintel.html


----------



## bsbxl (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies! I will try FreeBSD 12.0 CURRENT with the guides that were referenced.


----------



## bsbxl (Apr 23, 2018)

Using Sensucht94's tip and following the guide from scottro, I got a bit further. Xorg now starts but then quits again. This is the content of "Xorg.0.log":



> [    41.572]
> X.Org X Server 1.18.4
> Release Date: 2016-07-19
> [    41.572] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...



How should I proceed now? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2018)

bsbxl said:


> I will try FreeBSD 12.0 CURRENT with the guides that were referenced.


I suggest you use 11-STABLE or wait for 11.2-RELEASE.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## bsbxl (Apr 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I suggest you use 11-STABLE or wait for 11.2-RELEASE.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



I will indeed wait for the 11.2 RELEASE. I think I read somewhere 11.2 is due to be released in June or July.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 25, 2018)

bsbxl said:


> I will indeed wait for the 11.2 RELEASE. I think I read somewhere 11.2 is due to be released in June or July.



your Xorg.log didn't seem to mention any issue with your graphic card (modesetting correctly attached to the KMS driver loaded), so I thought it was rather a problem with your .xinitrc, conf files xorg.conf.d directory, etc....; but didn't step in beetween because of my lack of experience with drm-next-kmod, providing that:

- for a strange series of cirmunstances all my machines (old and new) have nvidia

- I've tried CURRENT but on ARM and always without X


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2018)

bsbxl said:


> I will indeed wait for the 11.2 RELEASE. I think I read somewhere 11.2 is due to be released in June or July.


The end of June. If the schedule doesn't slip too much. The 11-STABLE branch is already marked as 11.2-PRERELEASE.

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.2R/schedule.html


----------

